

Is Snapchat Really Confusing, or Am I Just Old? - peter123
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2015/01/snapchat_why_teens_favorite_app_makes_the_facebook_generation_feel_old.html

======
vmarsy
I think the authors has issues with Snapchat because he doesn't use it a lot.

Snapchat's best User manual is Word of mouth.

First time users just send a picture, then receive a picture back from their
friend _With Text On It_ ! , what do they do: Send a text to the friend to get
an explanation on how to do this magic trick. Same thing with drawing on the
picture, lot of people gets it but didn't discover by themselves that you
could actually change the color of your pen. When they first receive one with
multiple colors, they ask how-to. Same thing with the embedded MPH, etc etc.

You would also receive some gossip from your friends: " _Did you see that pic
on Joe 's story?_" " _His story?_ " And you get another explanation

On a side note, I think the ads "stories" are coming too early, Snapchat might
loose its Cool factor.

------
kleer001
Just because something's popular doesn't mean it's good. I'd bet that those
200 million "users" really only send a pic or two and then never use the app
again.

